# Alpine EQ 3342 baffling problem



## dranesco (Aug 12, 2016)

Hi
New member to diymobileaudio, but have been following for many years.
I have an Alpine EQ 3342 running from 1993 trouble free until lately. It feeds 2 Soundstream Reference 500 (for Sub) and Reference 404s (4 channel) in my Honda (drive it rarely, as use company car mostly). All old school equipment which I cannot part!
The problem with the 3342, is that it started about 3 months ago to create a loud crackling and popping through my amps and speakers on cold start up. This would last for 20 seconds maximum, and then would work perfectly.
Last month, it started doing it while the system had been running for a few hours as well. Volume change on the head unit and the 3342 has no effect on the noise, it is present even with the volume on zero, but in 1 hour intervals. With zero volume however, a constant low noise static can be heard from the 3342.
I know it is the 3342 creating the noise, as I have bench tested it externally as well, and local tech I took it too verified it as well.
*Alpine in Germany and the UK will not repair*, as they say no parts are available. Figure that 
My local tech (specializes in car audio repairs) has had it for a month, and has not been able to pinpoint the problem. All caps have been tested, and he has checked all solder points.
He suggested changing all caps, but at this I freaked out a bit, and we decided I should run it in the car until something finally gives up. 
Could it be the DC-DC power converter supply (hunch), specifically the transformer in its shielding? I have attached pics as well.
It is however very annoying to listen to my system now, and I would appreciate any input from any members on the site who also have experience with the Alpine 3342, or similar, for any input. 
I am even willing to post to any Alpine Gurus who undertake to repair old school equipment. 
Would appreciate any input tremendously to pass on to my local tech as well.
Thanks


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Sounds like a classic case of caps failing to me. Why did replacing the caps freak you out? Old stuff commonly has caps dry up. 

I've got a 3342 if I can help with pics or values on parts.


----------



## dranesco (Aug 12, 2016)

imjustjason said:


> Sounds like a classic case of caps failing to me. Why did replacing the caps freak you out? Old stuff commonly has caps dry up.
> 
> I've got a 3342 if I can help with pics or values on parts.


Hi, thanks for input.
Just worried that the 2 boards will be damaged more than necessary, as there are more than 50 caps (probably more) to replace all. The unit has been untouched as yet, and all components on it look brand new and undamaged still. 
The tech said all caps measured ok, but you can never be sure that one is the culprit, therefore start replacing all. 
This worried me a bit, that if all caps are replaced, and the noise still continues?


----------



## dranesco (Aug 12, 2016)

Hi imjustjason

Your help with a capacitor value if you can check on your board as well, when you have time?
I am looking to order the caps now, and was surprised to see the cap encircled in the picture was 470mF 10V? All other caps are 16V, and was wondering if it is correct that only this cap is rated at a low 10V?
Is this the same on your 3342 board?
Many thanks


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Yes, that one is 10v.


----------



## dranesco (Aug 12, 2016)

imjustjason said:


> Yes, that one is 10v.


Thanks again for your help:thumbsup:


----------



## dranesco (Aug 12, 2016)

imjustjason said:


> Yes, that one is 10v.


Hi imjustjason
Have replaced the main power line caps and this has almost solved crackling (one cap was leaking underneath). Replaced with the same Nichicon originals.
Now have to start replacing all caps on the boards to clear all interference!
Question, some caps I see are the Nichicon VR(M)series which I have found. The others are also Nichicon, but the series is not clear on them. Any ideas to what Nichicon series caps I should use? (would like to keep as original as possible)
Thanks


----------



## dranesco (Aug 12, 2016)

*Re: Alpine EQ 3342 baffling problem SOLVED*

Well, after finding all the same original Nichicon caps in my Alpine EQ 3342 from DidiKey, TME and Mouser, I changed all 140 on the 3 boards. I wanted to keep its original build.

The 3342 is working like new now, and crystal clear. What a difference, which you cannot realize after so many years use!

For those who have noise or crackling sounds coming through their 3342, most likely are too blame the *0.47uf capacitors on the input stage cluster*. 
I had changed all caps (10 at a time and checking continuously to prevent any problems), was almost giving up as the noise was still there, and bingo, the last 5 caps 0.47uf on the input stage were causing the noise.
Now all is new, and another 30 years of life warrantied


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Good news, sorry I missed your other post, looks like you figured it out though. It's a shame how many old items are laying on a shelf somewhere unused because of bad caps.


----------



## dranesco (Aug 12, 2016)

imjustjason said:


> Good news, sorry I missed your other post, looks like you figured it out though. It's a shame how many old items are laying on a shelf somewhere unused because of bad caps.


? True, love finding this old stuff and repairing. Can't compare their quality to todays stuff!


----------



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

Good for you for repairing it! I have a 3347 EQ that the display is not working correctly, even though the sound is fine. I've heard it's the caps but I don't have the expertise to diagnose or repair it, but I very much would like to.


----------



## dranesco (Aug 12, 2016)

SUX 2BU said:


> Good for you for repairing it! I have a 3347 EQ that the display is not working correctly, even though the sound is fine. I've heard it's the caps but I don't have the expertise to diagnose or repair it, but I very much would like to.


Needs a lot of patience and time. Took me couple of hours to note down all the caps on the 3 boards and their quantities, and over a week to replace the 140 caps. 
If your sound is all right, and display is not showing correctly, most possibly could be the mini bulbs or connector behind the display at fault. Again though, you have to have had some experience to open the unit, diagnose, check the bulbs/connector, and resolder new ones in.

Lots of videos on the net also help you on soldering techniques.

Nothing that can't be done with practice, patience and good tools.


----------



## Jason B (Jul 6, 2010)

Ok, I think I need help. I had my car in for repairs, got it back and no sound from the 3342. I'm assuming this is coincidence, but I'm pretty bumped. I checked everything, and it's def the EQ that's not letting any sound through. I don't have any contacts or really trust anyone around here to look at it. What are the chances I can send it to you to take a look?

I did take it apart for fun it does have a but of a burnt smell, but can't really see anything by looking at it.


----------



## dranesco (Aug 12, 2016)

Jason B said:


> Ok, I think I need help. I had my car in for repairs, got it back and no sound from the 3342. I'm assuming this is coincidence, but I'm pretty bumped. I checked everything, and it's def the EQ that's not letting any sound through. I don't have any contacts or really trust anyone around here to look at it. What are the chances I can send it to you to take a look?
> 
> I did take it apart for fun it does have a but of a burnt smell, but can't really see anything by looking at it.


As I do repairs mostly as a hobby, and the cost for you to send the 3342 from USA to Greece and back insured would be very high, I would recommend you join the facebook fan site Alpine-Glory Days. There are fully experienced old school Alpine technicians to get the 3342 in top shape with warranty, Alpine Vintage Repair, Jeffp Priddy, and close to home. Best in USA and they are sent stuff worldwide. Hope this helps. 3342 is a super unit, and worth reviving!


----------



## Jason B (Jul 6, 2010)

dranesco said:


> As I do repairs mostly as a hobby, and the cost for you to send the 3342 from USA to Greece and back insured would be very high, I would recommend you join the facebook fan site Alpine-Glory Days. There are fully experienced old school Alpine technicians to get the 3342 in top shape with warranty, Alpine Vintage Repair, Jeffp Priddy, and close to home. Best in USA and they are sent stuff worldwide. Hope this helps. 3342 is a super unit, and worth reviving!


I appreciate the reply! Oh, didn't know you were in Greece. I was debating getting a new double din unit with backup cam, etc, all the goodies, but I'm scared I'm going to miss the BBE, and what if it sounds bad. Argh.

I've fixed some small things before on boards, very few, and I'll check out those other guys you mentioned, but any idea of what you think the problem is?

Would posting any pics in here while I have it apart help you?


----------



## dranesco (Aug 12, 2016)

Jason B said:


> I appreciate the reply! Oh, didn't know you were in Greece. I was debating getting a new double din unit with backup cam, etc, all the goodies, but I'm scared I'm going to miss the BBE, and what if it sounds bad. Argh.
> 
> I've fixed some small things before on boards, very few, and I'll check out those other guys you mentioned, but any idea of what you think the problem is?
> 
> Would posting any pics in here while I have it apart help you?


I use mine currently with a double din new technology android unit, and it sounds great. 
I am currently on holiday, get back Monday, but no problem, you can send me photos of the board to my pm mail for me to ckeck on Tuesday. The dc dc power stage capacitors (the big ones) will definitely need replacement. Could be a burnt trace as well, if the garage shorted something, but with patience, can be repaired.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: Alpine EQ 3342 baffling problem SOLVED*



dranesco said:


> Well, after finding all the same original Nichicon caps in my Alpine EQ 3342 from DidiKey, TME and Mouser, I changed all 140 on the 3 boards. I wanted to keep its original build.
> 
> The 3342 is working like new now, and crystal clear. What a difference, which you cannot realize after so many years use!
> 
> ...



good you repaired it. that is quite common for electrolytics. they dry out and then kinda short out randomly. you are lucky none of them exploded. smells soo bad, lol.


----------



## Jason B (Jul 6, 2010)

Is @Jeffp Priddy on this forum?


----------



## dranesco (Aug 12, 2016)

Jason B said:


> Is @Jeffp Priddy on this forum?


Not sure. I know of his top repairs on old Alpine audio from other members on Alpine Facebook groups.


----------



## vinman (Feb 5, 2013)

Yes Jeff is definitely here


----------



## Jason B (Jul 6, 2010)

Jason B said:


> Is @Jeffp Priddy on this forum?





dranesco said:


> Not sure. I know of his top repairs on old Alpine audio from other members on Alpine Facebook groups.





vinman said:


> Yes Jeff is definitely here


You can reach Jeff here, 714-907-6318 (tell him Jason sent ya and you saw him on the forum. Don't think he gets on here much, so that will help him. Also, this is his facebook.

https://www.facebook.com/jeffp.priddy.5

I sent in my 3342 and it's on it's way back to me now. I will report back when I get it. He was very nice to deal with. Some of the parts went out of stock in Japan and he kept me updated through the process.


----------

